# Album help



## Daddy1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I finally resized my photos and upload to my IAL album but now when you click on them in the album they won't open!  Aaaaaaagh.

Please help


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 31, 2007)

They opened for me. By the way they look nice. []


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 31, 2007)

They open just fine for me too.

Kevin:  One possibility is the file names.  This forum is a little more sensitive than some about file names of pictures.  Try to keep them very simple.....use just letters and numbers and avoid all punctuation characters.  Dashes, dots, slashes, dollar signs etc. sometimes give the IAP forum indigestion when processing jpg files.


----------

